# Greek Gods vs Anime Team



## xlab3000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Zeus vs Goku

Poseidon vs Naruto

Hades vs Ichigo

Ares vs Kodo

Athena vs Yoh Asakura

Hermes vs Allen Walker

Aphrodite vs Sailor Moon

Artemis vs InuYasha

Apollo vs Sora

Hephaestus vs Edward Elric

Hercules vs Luffy

Maka vs Thanatos

Masane vs Hera

Who wins?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

someone murder OP please


----------



## xlab3000 (Nov 4, 2013)

what is this a spite


----------



## xlab3000 (Nov 4, 2013)

what are the greek gods feats anyway


----------



## Huntring (Nov 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> someone murder OP please



Someone murder all bad 2013 posters pls.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 4, 2013)

If something you should learn OP, as I have just recently done having been years here. Is that if you have doubts about a thread here, to avoid a shitstorm of flaming and possible name calling at you, you make the thread first at the JokeBattledome, and/or ask a regular you trust his/her opinion about it.

This is the (and I am not saying that in a bashing or bad way) the least civil place in the entire forum, so a lot of caution you need when creating threads you are not 100% sure will get a thumb up, I have learned this the hard way.


----------



## November (Nov 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 4, 2013)

You do know that Zeus has a universal feat and the other god has some planetary-star level feat....

Apollo alone has a feat of dragging  the sun on a daily basis



Hercules can fight equally with Apollo/Ares.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2013)

Zeus shifts into slow time and opens several brane holes to Tartarus. He throws them in and laughs.

If that doesn't work, he starts throwing black hole missiles at them while still in slow time. The post humans were using them as engines to it's natural he'll have black hole missiles. Antimatter weapons would also probably work


----------



## ikoke (Nov 4, 2013)

^ Illium/Olympos Zeus is the best Zeus.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Orphic Zeus blow up the universe


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Black Hole missiles?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> If something you should learn OP, as I have just recently done having been years here. Is that if you have doubts about a thread here, to avoid a shitstorm of flaming and possible name calling at you, you make the thread first at the JokeBattledome, and/or ask a regular you trust his/her opinion about it.
> 
> This is the (and I am not saying that in a bashing or bad way) the least civil place in the entire forum, so a lot of caution you need when creating threads you are not 100% sure will get a thumb up, I have learned this the hard way.


cry more


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Black Hole missiles?



Those would be can openers for Zeus. they have technology that lets them punch holes to other universes.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Is it finally time for the sludge of terrible threads to close out 2013?

Clusterfuck thread. Only characters that even register as a blip here are Goku and Usagi.

Also you need to specify which version of the myths you're using.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
just lol

Hahahaha

its so rape its like a diamond dick


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 4, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> its so rape its like a diamond dick



You make a post this beautiful, yet you don't let us rep you. Whyyyyy?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

its disabled because im at school and i have 12 porn gifs in my rep page :I


----------



## Nidave (Nov 4, 2013)

Greek Gods rape every single anime character you just named.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

The Greek gods wank on them and skullfuck them.

Orphic Zeus, along with other higher-tier gods/beings in Orphism, is at least massively multiversal in addition to being arguably omnipotent according to his own myths. 

Only Goku and Sailor Moon here matters the most like Nevermind says.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

> omnipotent


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> The Greek gods wank on them and skullfuck them.
> 
> Orphic Zeus, along with other higher-tier gods/beings in Orphism, is at least massively multiversal in addition to being arguably omnipotent according to his own myths.
> 
> Only Goku and Sailor Moon here matters the most like Nevermind says.



>Zeus
>Omnipotent

ck


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

I am just wondering where people keep getting all of these pictures ...


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

EntangledHive said:


> >Zeus
> >Omnipotent
> 
> ck



I do believe I'm talking about *Orphic* Zeus here. Possibly the strongest version of the original mythical Zeus, with the exception of I think Neo-Platonic Zeus afaik. 

Not the mainstream Homeric/Hesiodic Zeus, whom is a microscopic bacteria in comparison. 

And he is the supreme being of orphism who basically ate the supreme being phanes and all the other gods and the entire multiverse (which is infinite according to sources i found online) and became one with it and everything else and even beyond.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2013)

I think this thread needs a lock now.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2013)

if is the myths a lot of them rape so hard at least 98% of characters i know,kill yourself to not knowing even this


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Homeric Zeus is stronger than all the Olympian gods and goddesses combined together, whom range from continental to multi-star level and maybe a bit above, and fought and defeated Typhon who was destroying and recreating the entire universe (and another new dimension) and the side-effect of their fight was damaging the universe.

Hesiodic Zeus can casually destroy the whole planet and even the entire universe with a single thunderbolt strike. 

And those two are the weakest versions of mythical Zeus.


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Nov 4, 2013)

If you added Anime characters like Kami Tenchi, Mars Demonbane, Lord of Nightmares, TTGL and Haruhi (If she was aware of her powers) etc then you will have a battle. 

Though I heard Demonbane is above omnipotence.

Anyways, Greek Gods stomp massively.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola is right about Orphic Zeus being multiversal
But he have an boner for the word "omnipotence" and use it excessively



> Though I heard Demonbane is above omnipotence.


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Nov 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Though I heard Demonbane is above omnipotence.



Elder God Demonbane is above omnipotence.

By author definition at least, though it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Pecola is right about Orphic Zeus being multiversal
> But he have an boner for the word "omnipotence" and use it excessively



Again, "omnipotence" or any related term is a commonly used one in religions and mythologies and stories of the like.

I use the word often to refer to a supreme being. 

And besides, Orphic Zeus is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ridiculously overpowered to the point of eating the supreme being Phanes and all the other gods and becoming one with the whole multiverse and everything in it and beyond it as well. 

He's basically everything at the same time and more, and if you want to get REALLY cheap and technical, his opponents would also be Orphic Zeus as well.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Nov 4, 2013)

all i know is that sailor moon slaughters aphrodite so hard. 

and this in her base form.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

It's said that any olympian god and goddess (and possibly other groups and types of greek deities as well) can instantly disintegrate any mortal by showing them their true form. 

Is Sailor Moon in her base considered "mortal"? If even a superhero mortal at that? If so, Venus shows her giant boobs to her and BOOM... Headshot!


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2013)

God, lock this thread NOW.

Why did I come home to see this still open?

Kaiser, willy, you be gettin' lazy.

And no, Usagi is immortal. All Sailors are.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> It's said that any olympian god and goddess (and possibly other groups and types of greek deities as well) can instantly disintegrate any mortal by showing them their true form.
> 
> Is Sailor Moon in her base considered "mortal"? If even a superhero mortal at that?



not really.



> If so, Venus shows her giant boobs to her and BOOM... Headshot!



makoto comes in and shows off her "talent."


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Ahahahahahahahahaha, that one never gets old.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> Again, "omnipotence" or any related term is a commonly used one in religions and mythologies and stories of the like.


Religion using it or not; you know the word have no meaning here


----------



## basedbeyonce (Nov 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I am just wondering where people keep getting all of these pictures ...


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2013)

This thread is now about Ilium/Olympos

In this chapter, Achilles shall wear an alien monkey's hide as his cloak and use its skull as a cup.

Everyone else becomes his bitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> God, lock this thread NOW.
> 
> Why did I come home to see this still open?
> 
> Kaiser, willy, you be gettin' lazy.


*[mod Grahf]*


----------



## xlab3000 (Nov 4, 2013)

People I didn't know the Greek Gods were that powerful. I didn't feel like searching for feats at the moment.


Orochibuto said:


> If something you should learn OP, as I have just recently done having been years here. Is that if you have doubts about a thread here, to avoid a shitstorm of flaming and possible name calling at you, you make the thread first at the JokeBattledome, and/or ask a regular you trust his/her opinion about it.
> 
> This is the (and I am not saying that in a bashing or bad way) the least civil place in the entire forum, so a lot of caution you need when creating threads you are not 100% sure will get a thumb up, I have learned this the hard way.


Thanks for the heads up dude.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

And Orphic Zeus still rapes them all. 



Louis Cyphre said:


> Religion using it or not; you know the word have no meaning here



Due I know that. But he's just THAT powerful. 

But alright, if you people insist...

What word would you all prefer that I use to refer to a real god/being so hax and overpowered to the point of eating the supreme being to become not only the "real" supreme being of his mythos, but everything is officially a part of him and is identical with him?


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> makoto comes in and shows off her "talent."



Impressive. 

Alright congratulations, I'll admit you got me there and concede to the sailor mooners being immortal enough to be affected by Aphrodite's aura of her true form's boobs. 

But still any mortal anime character here still gets boom-head-shotted by her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

> What word would you all prefer that I use to refer to a real god/being so hax and overpowered to the point of eating the supreme being to become not only the "real" supreme being of his mythos, but everything is officially a part of him and is identical with him?


universal to multiversal ?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> Due I know that. But he's just THAT powerful.


There's nothing THAT powerful
Call him multiversal
No fancy word is needed
See? Much easier than "herp derp omnipotent autism"



> What word would you all prefer that I use to refer to a real god/being


Mythology is fictional as everything people use here



> so hax and overpowered to the point of eating the supreme being to become not only the "real" supreme being of his mythos, but everything is officially a part of him and is identical with him?


"Multiversal"


----------



## JayDox (Nov 4, 2013)

While i admit taresh has very cool artwork, that pic is a literal God stomp. Also, Kodo is only wall level to small building level. Thats Ryak-Lo in general too. They should only be put against series like twiligh, shingeki, etc.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> There's nothing THAT powerful
> Call him multiversal
> No fancy word is needed
> See? Much easier than "herp derp omnipotent autism"



Alright then, if you say so. 



> Mythology is fictional as everything people use here



just for your future reference:

I called them "real", mainly because there are people in history or real-life who still formally believe in their existence and their origins, point, and concepts are purely a religious, spiritual, and metaphysical one pertaining to the world, truth, reality, existence, and above/beyond and...

in the minds and eyes of those people, they are categorically not something that is meant to be produced and advertised solely for normal everyday amusement and entertainment and establishing iconic popular culture for the masses, like books, comics, cartoons, anime, or light novels. 

That is what IMO makes them so purely unique and distinct from most if not all other types and mediums of series/characters/people used in the OBD or any versus forum, real and fictional alike. 



> "Multiversal"



Try "super-multiversal" or arguably even "megaversal" or "metaversal", since Orphic Zeus is not only a massively multiversal supreme being who swallowed the original supreme being (Phanes/Protogonous) and the infinite multiverse + all other multiversal beings of his mythos, but this dude became one with them and Orphic Zeus is kinda supposed to be simultaneously EVERYONE, EVERYBODY, and EVERYTHING at once. 

Which means every anime character mentioned in this thread is going to be Orphic Zeus as well, but I suppose that would kinda be cheating anyway and against the OBD rules. 

And it's even hinted that he's possibly beyond being the above as well. 

He is basically PRIMAL UNITY itself.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Nov 4, 2013)

speaking of the drawing in the op, it's really bothering me. i'm really hoping that it's an old picture and the person has seriously improved from there.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Mod somebody. It's obviously needed.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> blubblublublub


Is still fictional 


> Try "super-multiversal"


Multiversal +


> or arguably even "megaversal" or "metaversal",


Megaversal or metaversal are the same and you clearly don't know what those terms mean


> since Orphic Zeus is not only a massively multiversal supreme being who swallowed the original supreme being (Phanes/Protogonous) and the infinite multiverse + all other multiversal beings of his mythos, but this dude became one with them and Orphic Zeus is kinda supposed to be simultaneously EVERYONE, EVERYBODY, and EVERYTHING at once.


Which make him multiversal +
Considering his setting is a infinite multiverse


> Which means every anime character mentioned in this thread is going to be Orphic Zeus as well, but I suppose that would kinda be cheating anyway and against the OBD rules.


Not at all
None of these characters belong to its (Zeus) native multiverse


Someone should lock this shit anyway


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Which make him multiversal +
> Considering his setting is a infinite multiverse



But how many feats can top or surpass eating your mythos/religions/story's supreme being and all other multiversal beings weaker than it and the infinite multiverse, not only replacing whom would be considered the "original" supreme being but everyone, everybody, and everything you swallowed into your very being and become united with it and go even a bit beyond and outside all of creation as well? 

Orphic Zeus is like a mythological version of an end-result of what would happen if Super Perfect Cell absorbed or fused with Cosmic Armor Superman. 



> Not at all
> None of these characters belong to its (Zeus) native multiverse



That's one argument against it. I'll give you that. 

But the fact if say... Demonbane or TTGL or Gogeta or some SMT boss or a high-tier Super Robot Wars mech was in Orphic mythology, they would ALL be Orphic Zeus or simple parts of him from the start. And thus Orphic Zeus wouldn't be affected by whatever happens to himself at all, unless he allows it. 

yeah orphism is just that insane. 

and then there's apparently Neo-Platonic Zeus as well (which I don't have as much info on as Orphic Zeus sadly).



> Someone should lock this shit anyway



Whatever. I've had so much fun and amusement with this thread while it lasted. And so sad to see it all go away. But oh well. :|


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> But how many feats can top or surpass eating your mythos/religions/story's supreme being and all other multiversal beings weaker than it and the infinite multiverse, not only replacing whom would be considered the "original" supreme being but everyone, everybody, and everything you swallowed into your very being and become united with it and go even a bit beyond and outside all of creation as well?


We are not talking about "surprising" someone feat
We are talking about quantifiable a guy who turned himself into an multiverse and everything within it is him
Multiversal+ 



> But the fact if say... Demonbane or TTGL or Gogeta or some SMT boss or a high-tier Super Robot Wars mech was in Orphic mythology.


The key point is :they're not
Even if the thread involve one of them invading orphic multiverse
They'll be totally alien things from its setting (orphic) thus Zeus can't encompass them


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 4, 2013)

Zeus > Sailor Moon > random fuckers.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> We are not talking about "surprising" someone feat
> We are talking about quantifiable a guy who turned himself into an multiverse and everything within it is him
> Multiversal+



in orphism, he's also supposed to be not just the known multiverse and "everything" that is, has been, or yet to be in it, but he's also what or where is beyond the infinite multiverse and all of creation as well, in the views of the orphic religion. 

And not just that, Orphic zeus is supposed to be more of an abstract concept of both everything and nothing and is no longer just a mere god of any kind. 



> The key point is :they're not
> Even if the thread involve one of them invading orphic multiverse
> They'll be totally alien things from its setting (orphic) thus Zeus can't encompass them



Fair enough point, I guess.

But at least we can try to agree that Orphic Zeus is a cool mythical god/concept and a ridiculously overpowered one compared to at least *most* of all fiction that are known and used here in the OBD right?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 4, 2013)

Asides from this thread being awful in quality and the fact it's mostly a stomp, someone here is Raigen Effecting mythology for me... and I love mythology


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 4, 2013)

Pecola said:


> is beyond the infinite multiverse and all of creation.


That's the whole point of being multiversal+


----------



## Solrac (Nov 4, 2013)

Ampchu said:


> Asides from this thread being awful in quality and the fact it's mostly a stomp, someone here is Raigen Effecting mythology for me... and I love mythology



Chill and relax with the snarl words bro... we're only having a little bit of fun. Nobody's Raigen Effecting anything. 

It's not like we're taking anything in this thread THAT seriously anymore at this point. 

But fine if you insist, I will shut up about Orphic Zeus already and will comment further if someone else were to ask me.


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 4, 2013)

It's very obvious that they stomp, so there is no real debate to be had... so yeah, I agree it's a pointless thread since plenty of these gods can solo individually anyway.


----------

